# Too early to Plant???



## nervouswater (Aug 21, 2006)

When is the best time for the montgomery area for planting a fall Garden? Planning on growing most everything from seed as well.


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

nervouswater said:


> When is the best time for the montgomery area for planting a fall Garden? Planning on growing most everything from seed as well.


Here is a link to a fall date guide...

http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/archives/parsons/fallgarden/falldirect.html


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

My cukes are +3' on a trellis right now.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

It's time, we started preparing today.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Depends on the specific plants...could be too early for some and too late for others.

Anything you plant via seed now should be a cool season plant in most areas, i.e. its too late for green beans, tomatoes, corn, etc. via seed...they will never make it.

Veggies like carrots, beats, radishes, leafy plants, etc. if via seed need to go in now.

Too early for brock,cabbage, brussels, etc. plants because the night time temps are just too high...but another week or two and that will change then they should go in. Onions at my place go in early Nov. when the 10-15 sets arrive at local feed stores. 

So, it really does depend on the veggie you want.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Irregardless of the table, I planted Lettuce, Mustards, Collards, and Chards, Today!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I planted lettuce, peppers, and broccoli last week.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Potatoes, broccoli, kohlrobi, cabbage & Brussels sprouts went in last weekend. The cauliflower are still a little small... Hope to transplant them next weekend. We're holding off on the lettuce & spinach till the days are cooler. Onions should arrive in about 3 more weeks.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*FALL*

ITS TIME,90% of mine is in the ground.Waiting a little longer to plant my carrots and spinach.......CVA34


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I planted almost everything 9-10. So far so good. All that's left to plant are onions. I live in grimes county & the weather is absolutely gorgeous just need some h20.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I got most everything planted except onions and garlic. I will start that in a few weeks. I planted various types of cauliflower, broccoli, radish, kale, collards, lettuce, carrots, cabbage, brussel sprouts, chard, beets, and fennel. I think everything can go in since it has been abnormally cool.


----------

